# Wood floor warped dog pee



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

Out lab has been peeing in the house the last week when we are at work so we are bring her to vet. The wood floor where she peed a few times(by sliding door) has warped. WTF..lol. How could this happen from pee? Is there any way to get the boards a little straight besides replacing them? Has anyone ever seen or heard of this happening from dog pee? Thanks.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

Human pee is 90%+ water. I imagine dog pee is too. Hope your dog is ok.


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

craig11152 said:


> Human pee is 90%+ water. I imagine dog pee is too. Hope your dog is ok.


Are you saying it is or isn't 90% water? What ere you implying? Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Implying it is at least 90% water, water causes wooden floors to cup and curl, water under the flooring is likely to form mold and the urine smell is going to soak into the sub floor.


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Implying it is at least 90% water, water causes wooden floors to cup and curl, water under the flooring is likely to form mold and the urine smell is going to soak into the sub floor.


Ok thanks but why the wood curl?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Uneven drying causes wood to cup and or curl.


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Uneven drying causes wood to cup and or curl.


Thanks


----------



## cleanersnotting (Jul 2, 2015)

My advice is to consider professional floor restoration.


----------



## TimPa (Aug 15, 2010)

why the curl?

the top face of the floor is sealed/finished with several coats. the underside has none! when one face is sealed differently than the other face, and the board is exposed to moisture, the unsealed face will absorb moisture (expand) while the sealed face will not, leading to cupping. plus there is likely a rosin paper or felt under the floor, to hold the moisture there even longer. 

do not let it get wet again. if the cupping is a trip hazard or otherwise unacceptable, it must be cut out and replaced. if you can wait it out, they will return somewhat after several seasons.


----------

